# Holy slot car batman!!



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I just received this today. I got it from an ebay auction with a LOOOOOW BIN!:thumbsup:

It is all original. The only thing missing are the two rear "Bat" knock-offs. It even has the chrome trim for the roof light, the rocket launchers, and the rear turbine outlet!










































Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Here is what it looked like new:










Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very cool. looks like you hit big this time!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice score.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*ppooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ntxslotcars said:


> *ppooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!*


*smaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!*


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

philo426 said:


>


I got an orange van like that one.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I had to LOL.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Still runs great too!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

philo426 said:


> Still runs great too!


SUPER-Jellious.... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123

(Batmobile Collector) :wave:


----------

